# fuzzy stuff coming off my plants



## weemann27 (Jan 12, 2009)

What is it? its brown and stringy and algea looking!

I do not have any added anything to the tank just water changes with RO water and only three fish in there.

please help a complete planted n00b out


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If your tank is newly setup it is probably brown algae (diatoms). It is normal & eventually go away in time. Otto's will also eat it.

If you have a pic, that would very helpful.

Make sure you are adding nutrients (N03, P04, K) to the water. RO water has no nutrients, so it would be better to mix some tap water during water changes.

Here are some links you might be interested in reading... 
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/
http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/01_intro.html


----------



## weemann27 (Jan 12, 2009)

its coming of the plants and also the plants are sprouting green stuff out of their leaves.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

as trena alludes, we need some more info. since you're not adding anything for your plants, how many plants do you have? is your tank heavily planted? how much light do you have? how big is your tank?

and if you can post some pictures of your tank, that would go a long way to helping you with your problems. otherwise we're all just speculating and can't provide very useful information.


----------



## weemann27 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have Id one of the two on staghorn algae. 
the other cant tell.


----------



## weemann27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tank info:
8 gallon biocube with 10 watts of power compact 10000 k
3 plants 
wisteria 
what i think is temple 
and some moss
all have different types of algae affecting them

and I am only doing RO and now some tap water water changes 

no Co2 but i think i will be doing a DIY now cause I think one of the algae is caused by low Co2.

Are the trace elements relatively the same for reefs as they are for planted cause I have some trace elements i can dose but I am almost possessive that would be a bad Idea.

So what is the best stuff to dose with?

I am very new to planted I have had a reef for over a year.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will want to dose nitrates, phosphates, micros & maybe some iron & potassium. Take a look at this site for helpful info... http://www.aquariaplants.com/nutrientsfertilizers.htm

You don't won't to use reef additives/nutrients in a freshwater tank. I would suggest Seachem/Kent/ Brightwell brand of nutrients.

You are on the light side with the plants, add more fast growers. Just remove all the algae you can by hand, trimming badly affective plants. Once you start a regular fert routine, get more plants & your tank becomes established you should see the algae disappear.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Tank info:
> 8 gallon biocube with 10 watts of power compact 10000 k


With only 10 watts of lighting, you will have a difficult time growing anything. You need to up that lighting.


----------

